# I can't wait any longer!



## maddiesmommy (Mar 31, 2011)

My other post explains a lot about the back story....

First of all please know that "MY IN-LAWS RUINED MY MARRIAGE" is NOT an exaggeration!

We were married in Jan 07 and from May 07 up until now we have been screwed financially every way possible by his brother and his parents.

Since DAY 1 his parents have not had anything decent to tell him about me. Their 'free ride' was over and I was the reason for it.

We have been trying to get rid of this mortgage he has with his brother but his parents are dragging their feet and have been since february. We are supposed to be closing next month and my h can't seem to get his **** together.

He can't be a **** to them but he can sure yell and scream at me about how I need to treat him and his family better.

VOMIT! If you meet these people they are TRASH with a capital T. They expect EVERYONE to take care of them... THEY'RE 50 ****ing years old, Take care of yourself you grown ass jackwagon!

Anyway, the first year we were married we had to see a marriage counselor after he got home from his deployment because he and his family had taken a toll on me and our marriage.

If we hadn't moved out of state and away from these psycho's we never would have made it through the first year.

Well I feel like we are now in the same situation. His parents are finding EVERYWAY possible to drag their feet and to **** 'me' not their beloved son, over.

I can't go through all this again, I can't waste another 4 1/2 years of my life or marriage being financially raped by these people.

I told my h tonight that he has a week to get this figured out or I'm gone. We've talked about a separation before and he thinks that I'm just making moutains out of mole hills.

Honestly though, if this is happening all over again, I don't need a replay. I need an eraser and a fresh start. I absolutely love him, but after 4 1/2 years and a child now, is there really any hope he's going to grow a pair? I doubt it.

I've never been on my own and I don't know what to do. I'd love to be independent but there are things that I can't do without him.

UGH...... This has been a crazy day and I'm ready for this all to be over...


----------



## mmomof3 (Apr 19, 2011)

It sounds like you have taken a stand for yourself, your child and your marriage. If you have clearly explained why you are doing this and explained what you see is happening then stand your ground. Don't think there is anything you can't do without anyone (push come to shove, hire someone, trade chores whatever). You will be amazed at what you are capable of good luck (and i am reading this because I am considering divorce so I may not have the best advice-just unbiased).


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

maddiesmommy said:


> My other post explains a lot about the back story....
> 
> First of all please know that "MY IN-LAWS RUINED MY MARRIAGE" is NOT an exaggeration!
> 
> ...


Did you not see this when you were dating? Sorry I know not very helpful but you can't make your husband "grow a pair". Understand that his family will not change and you married into it. You are going to have to decide if you want this.


----------

